

Electric rebirth of the VW microbus is powered by an ipad - nickler
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663335/vw-resurrects-its-hippie-microbus-with-an-electric-powerplant

======
reirob
All the car makers are looking to dig out some of their 'cult' cars and make a
new version of it. Look at VW New Beetle, Mini, Fiat 500. Most of them achieve
resemblance to their predecessors, but not the values.

But for me the presented VW Microbus in now way has the values of the
predecessors like VW T1 to VW T3: There is no place to sleep, you have not the
option for the tent-roof for 2 extra beds, even the doors are opening like in
normal cars. This Microbus looks for me basically like a car for cities.
Nothing about escaping the cities and be free to stop where you want in the
nature.

But I guess today much is about perception.

~~~
nickler
As someone who owned a '73 and lived the lifestyle that it allowed, I couldn't
agree more.

It's sad that putting this project into the hands of someone who was looking
to recreate that magic could have achieved something dramatic.

It's been a long standing wish of mine to see the original microbus concept
modernized well, I'm almost hopeful to find an ambitious team to start a
kickstarter for it.

~~~
reirob
I would love to see a "real" modern successor for the original VW Multivans in
the spirit of T1 to T3 and I hope you will find funding. In my opinion, for it
to become success it must be: (a) Affordable; (b) equipped to camp in the
wild, while staying very basic (do not need airbags, and sophisticated
electronics, it does not need to be fast); (c) very very reliable and very
easy to fix and economic in consumption (why not lightweight solar panels on
the roof and around to provide energy for the battery)

Anyway I am sure it could be a wild success.

------
sp332
It doesn't have to be counterculture anymore, because it (and others) already
remade that culture into the one we have today. It makes sense that it's right
at home in the new culture that it helped shape.

